# bug deflector



## dragnmastralex (May 27, 2019)

Hello I'm new here and I have a Chevy Cruze 2011 4 door and I'm trying to find a good bug deflector that actually keeps bugs from being smashed on my windshield while I drive. the only thing I can find is a guard for the hood of the car that only protects the front of the car's paint job, it doesn't redirect anything away from the windshield at all.

does anyone know of a good bug deflector that would fit this car and work to prevent bugs on my windshield?


----------



## dragnmastralex (May 27, 2019)

to be clear I'm looking for a bug DEFLECTOR not a bug SHIELD.

difference in the two are as follows.
a bug shield hugs the body of the car and has no resistance to air flow like so...








while a bug deflector angles slightly upward directing air flow up and away so that bugs and rocks will shoot over your car and miss your windshield like so...








the first one only protects your hood and front of your car's paint job and keeps the body safe while the second does that AND also protects your windshield too.


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

dragnmastralex said:


> to be clear I'm looking for a bug DEFLECTOR not a bug SHIELD.
> 
> difference in the two are as follows.
> a bug shield hugs the body of the car and has no resistance to air flow like so...
> ...


Bug deflectors are a waste of money and don't do what they claim or uphold their namesake.


----------



## dragnmastralex (May 27, 2019)

when I had my old Ford Explorer it had one and it worked great. I only know cause I added it myself and saw a big difference from the same trip I use to make every day when I was in the Army. I'd get on the road for 2 hours every day and collect a huge number of bug guts on my windshield. Then I got a deflector and the only time a bug hit my windshield after that was when I drove under 20 MPH as it didn't generate enough air flow to push bugs over my windshield. 

I can attest that they do indeed work IF you get the right one. Many buy one because it claims to be a bug deflector and it ends up being just a hood shield that hugs the body of the car and doesn't divert airflow.

Just because it mounts to the front of the car doesn't mean it does the same function. I wish the people that sold them realized this and didn't advertise it as something that it's not. I've scoured sites like eBay and many car shop websites like Autozone trying to find a good bug deflector for my Cruze but again people are advertising shields as deflectors and it makes it so hard to find a REAL one. That's why I came here I thought maybe someone that has a Cruze may have found one that's real and could share the link with me so that I too could buy one.


----------



## OpenSource300 (Mar 17, 2017)

I use the one from WeatherTech. It has a lip that sticks out slightly. It mostly protects the hood, but I have noticed it does help with bugs (about 50% or more bug gut reduction on the wind shield). It does not help with rocks. I have not had a rock hit my hood, but definitely a couple hit the glass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dragnmastralex (May 27, 2019)

Thank you Opensource300. that's exactly what I was looking for. I can even see the curve at the top pointing more upward to deflect air so bugs will shoot over the car instead of into the windshield.










the one I bought from eBay before hugged flush with the body and had no curve which did nothing for bugs on the windshield.


----------

